# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 Ti und Ryzen 9 5950X für 3.800 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 Ti und Ryzen 9 5950X für 3.800 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3080 Ti und Ryzen 9 5950X für 3.800 Euro [Werbung]*


----------

